# Thinking Big!



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

(Paul if you want to focus on the topic instead of your psychosis I would love to learn something from you. I'd much rather learn something from you if you would choose to teach instead of preach.)

So you have used or do use this type of system and find it effective? I'm curious how it becomes effective based on the inherent flaws built into it. How did you overcome them and benefit from it?


----------



## lxdollarsxl (Apr 13, 2006)

Paul Burns said:


> Mike,
> 
> If I post about or copy and paste anything, it is what I've used or wrote myself!
> 
> ...


 sounds to me like if anyone disagrees with your thoughts you think they are out to get you - I guess its the stress thats getting to ya, take a vacation.:whistling


----------



## Paul Burns (Jan 17, 2006)

Mike Finley said:


> (Paul if you want to focus on the topic instead of your psychosis I would love to learn something from you. I'd much rather learn something from you if you would choose to teach instead of preach.)
> 
> So you have used or do use this type of system and find it effective? I'm curious how it becomes effective based on the inherent flaws built into it. How did you overcome them and benefit from it?


Mike, all you have to do is slowdown read the pertinent to YOU posts, and you should find the answers.

Repectfully,
Paul


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Never mind Paul, it's what I figured it was, cut and paste BS. About as effective as the no-money down real estate crap that has about ran it's course. 

Carry on.


----------



## Paul Burns (Jan 17, 2006)

Lets try this Mike. Instead of you and that other guy calling me names, and insulting and crap, that is against the rules, how about if you just ask me the questions that you want ansers to. I'll do my best to answer them.

Paul


----------



## lxdollarsxl (Apr 13, 2006)

Paul Burns said:


> Lets try this Mike. Instead of you and that other guy calling me names, and insulting and crap, that is against the rules, how about if you just ask me the questions that you want ansers to. I'll do my best to answer them.
> 
> Paul



Name calling? i havent seen any or done any maybe chilling out would be better.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I missed ANOTHER pie fight! It just doesn't pay to get things done around the house.:jester:


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

WTF? Isn't that what I did in post #18????


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Jeeez another thread on the fringe of being trashed...


----------



## Humble Abode (Mar 19, 2005)

mdshunk said:


> Nope, in fact I just signed up to be what appears to be the only 1800paintjob contractor in my state. Consequently, who's Warren Burns? Relative, or your alter ego?


Did you really? Why? I thought your were busy as @#$% with your electrical business.


----------



## Dave Mac (Jan 30, 2006)

THis is just plain funny, this man Paul Burns comes on here, gets people fired up motivated, and backs up everything he says, ans you people cant stop giving him a hard time. I just dont understand it. Yes everyone know their is more then one way to skin a cat, and Paul tells us how he does, but the rest of you just basicly critize him, but dont give any other ideas. Owell, Im sure he will grow tired of it soon and be gone. I know I would, and am.


----------



## RobertWilber (Mar 5, 2006)

Mike Finley said:


> I'm really curious what contracting company would employ something like that and for what reason? It seems like a huge waste of marketing dollars. Since your most effective marketing dollars are those that target your specific customers a scenario you described is on the exact opposite end of effectiveness.
> 
> Is this something you have actually used or is this just stuff you are copying and pasting?


I have worked for outfits that I found out used this kind of approach
They brokered work
they brokered jobs
they retired to the Riviera

Mind games, but effective

I found the reference to Napoleon Hill interesting, but Paul? is right...
much of what we choose to accomplish actually happens, but it isn't just thinking, but believing - very different


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

RobertWilber said:


> I have worked for outfits that I found out used this kind of approach
> They brokered work
> they brokered jobs
> they retired to the Riviera
> ...


Robert, I think you are hitting on my quesiton. I've seen this method in question used, and not just in the contracting industry, it's pretty much the holy grail of real estate investors trying to attract people in foreclosure.

Like you said, you've seen it being used for companies that are going to broker a wide range of jobs. My question involves how effective can this approach be for a contractor in a specific trade. When you have x amount of marketing dollars to spend is it more effective to cast a wide net and have to discard 95% of the responses or get out the rifle and scope and pick off individual potential customers?


----------



## RobertWilber (Mar 5, 2006)

the outfit in question had an electrical unit
they had a monthly advertising budget of $10k [electrical]
office manager
6 salesmen [commission only]
production manager [percentage of production + profit sharing]
subbed EVERYTHING else
nasty outfit
They charged whatever they could get
installation labor was flat percentage of total job cost
made a fortune


----------



## appleshampoo (Aug 30, 2006)

I'm new here. After reading alot, i've come to the conclusion: Paul is a moron! thank u


----------



## Thewoodman (Aug 30, 2006)

Mc That poster was funny. Thanks for the chuckle :thumbup:


----------



## MC Excavating (Jan 26, 2006)

It appears that it got edited out.:detective: 
Did someone find that offensive or somethin.


----------

